
HomeworkApp: a server-sided application for pupils and students - SecretFromHeart
&quot;Hello world&quot;,
that is the first thing you see when starting a new android studio project.
Nearly one year ago I came up with an incredible idea. I wanted to create something for pupils and students that never lets them forget their tasks and homework.
From the layout to the colors, everything was designed with love!
I would be really grateful if you checked it out on Google Play! https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.dtme.hausaufgaben
======
chexker
Hello! Ich checked it out on the Google Play Store. I really like the design.
Modern and clean!

